# Looking for special ammunition



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello ...

I am living in south of France and have the following question:

Palm trees, like many other are the victims of specifi pests.

About Palms, there is one pest called Paysandisia Archon, please have a look below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paysandisia_archon

Sometimes, I see this pest in my garden, flying around my palms.

Here is my question:

I am looking for an ammunition to would be spread in the air, like this following is when shot:










Using this specific ammunition would allow to hit the target "quite" at every shot.

Of course, the shot would be done when the butterfly is resting, and it is possible to get near of it, at about 6 or 8 meters.

This way of fight is not the only one (I am using specific products in the palms), but I like shooting (not killing animals....), and this butterfly is really a pest, not a keen butterfly.

I hope it is clear...

I thank you in advance for your potential answers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With a wing span between 90 and 110 mm they would make a good training aide for you. A 5/8 marble at 6 to 8 meters is very doable.


----------



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

treefork said:


> With a wing span between 90 and 110 mm they would make a good training aide for you. A 5/8 marble at 6 to 8 meters is very doable.


it's woth trying ... why not .. maybe I am the Robin Hood of slingshot


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I remove harmful butterflies from my fruit trees cutting into four a letter-size paper and soaking the pieces in water, then I give round shape and let them dry.

If you fail, you will not break anything, if you hit the plague you will have fun

If you insist on shooting shotgun you can try this


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I will try to put 10 or more small rocks or 2 or 3 .177 pellets.

I have tryed the rocks on small insects and smoked them


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Overfrog said:


> I remove harmful butterflies from my fruit trees cutting into four a letter-size paper and soaking the pieces in water, then I give round shape and let them dry.If you fail, you will not break anything, if you hit the plague you will have fun
> 
> If you insist on shooting shotgun you can try this


I've made those before. They sting a bit if you get shot from close range.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

best ammo VS butterflies- drip molten lead off a 20 foot deck into a bucket of water. It forms little droplets. Not as nice as shot for a shotgun, but pretty roundish.

Also solder dripped into water makes nice, nice, nice little droplets that are nothing but vicious to insects.

3-5 per pouch with those.

Or singles- they are pin-point accurate out to 10m.

BB's do amazing damage to insects and are more accurate than paper balls.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hmmmm.... How about a pinch of large sand. Maybe some sort of sabot. Paper towel sabot?


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

sand doesn't work past a foot or 2 unless it has unusually large, heavy grains.

Been there tried that.

Saboted sand... a very interesting concept.

BTW if you put a couple thousand airsoft BB's down a potato gun's barrel, plus a little bit of alcohol, and shoot it at a hornet nest, it destroys the nest and the hornets inside.

been there done that too.

the sand might also tear up the bands.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Rock salt?


----------



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello all,

Thanks so much for your tips/ideas/advices....

I see that this question has already been worked by some of you 

I'll try some of your tips ..  ..and if I got some good results, will keep share them with you

Claude


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Put 4-5 .177 bbs in a tissue sabot and shoot. It has a good spread and can take squirrels with a fast bandset. It will be perfect for your butterflies.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

how freaking fast is your bandset? I have never been able to take down a squirrel with 300-400 FPS bb's alone- only once I wounded one in the leg and had to finish it off with a 1250 FPS lead pellet to the head.

They don't seem to have the neccesary power and penetration- they don't puncture the squirrels' skulls.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

cl06 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks so much for your tips/ideas/advices....
> 
> ...


Well Claude, the answer is simple: Invite me to spend a weekend in the south of France, and I'll take care of your pests (though I can't guarantee your palm trees will still be standing afterwards) 

Seriously, I'd try a shotgun pouch, but not the one linked in the post above that Joerg Sprave made. It was the only time he wore a glove to shoot a slingshot, and when I built his pouch at home I found out why. I had built a protective shield around my grip out of inner tube rubber and only a small portion of my knuckle stuck out. On the first shot, the pouch hit me on the knuckle, leaving me bleeding for an hour. Your best bet is a fishing-catapult-type pouch, like this:









Works like a charm.

In my case; I have a pneumatic handgun with pump action I built a while ago with interchangeable barrels (20mm,16mm, 8mm and 6mm) and when there's a bug in the house, I hit it with a blast of air from the 6mm barrel. At point blank range at 10 pumps, not even a wasp is left standing.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Rathunter said:


> how freaking fast is your bandset? I have never been able to take down a squirrel with 300-400 FPS bb's alone- only once I wounded one in the leg and had to finish it off with a 1250 FPS lead pellet to the head.
> They don't seem to have the neccesary power and penetration- they don't puncture the squirrels' skulls.


I dont know how fast, but i take out red squirrels, chipmunks, and field mice with ease. I usually use 15 bbs though so i get more speed per bb. It seems faster to me at least.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

newbslingshotter said:


> Rathunter said:
> 
> 
> > how freaking fast is your bandset? I have never been able to take down a squirrel with 300-400 FPS bb's alone- only once I wounded one in the leg and had to finish it off with a 1250 FPS lead pellet to the head.
> ...


I don't think that's how physics work. The less weight, the faster the projectile goes. What does happen if the ammo is too light is that it is offered too much wind resistance and doesn't fly straight but at point blank it will always have more velocity over multiple or heavier projectiles. I'd also suggest using heavier ammo, like 9.5mm steel over BBs to hunt squirrels. You want a clean kill, without risking letting the animal suffer.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Mike The Spike said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > Rathunter said:
> ...


Most times, i use homemade lead ammo. Roughly .50 cal. I only took one shot on a squirrel with the bbs. I was hunting sparrows and spotted him only 10 feet away hiding in my shed. And like i said, it may not actually BE faster, but it SEEMS faster.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you read this already?

http://www.allo-olivier.com/Elagage/Paysandisia.htm

http://palmae.free.fr/paysandisia_archon.htm

Good Luck!
Luke


----------



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Did you read this already?
> 
> http://www.allo-olivier.com/Elagage/Paysandisia.htm
> 
> ...


Yes .. I did .... This butterfly is very fast and beefy. Killing it will requires heavy (high energy) ammunitions, I guess that some .177 bbs or some lead shot would do the job...

Believe me, this beast is a monster .... :headbang:

I think something like a catapult suggested by my "Belgium Friend"  Mike the Spike , at least based on the catapult principle ...with stronger "elastics" ...


----------



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mike The Spike said:


> Well Claude, the answer is simple: Invite me to spend a weekend in the south of France, and I'll take care of your pests (though I can't guarantee your palm trees will still be standing afterwards)
> 
> Seriously, I'd try a shotgun pouch, but not the one linked in the post above that Joerg Sprave made. It was the only time he wore a glove to shoot a slingshot, and when I built his pouch at home I found out why. I had built a protective shield around my grip out of inner tube rubber and only a small portion of my knuckle stuck out. On the first shot, the pouch hit me on the knuckle, leaving me bleeding for an hour. Your best bet is a fishing-catapult-type pouch, like this:
> 
> ...


You'll be welcome with some Belgium Beers ....but after drinking them I doubt that we'll be able to kill anything ...

Thanks for your advices ..catapult principle is a good tip


----------



## cl06 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


>


Very good tip ... Tks :thumbsup:

At the end of day swimming pool must be full of lead shot ???


----------

